# Saudi Visa



## threadman (Jun 8, 2011)

Good Day,

I am currently trying to apply for a visa for Saudi to do some consulting work but my application has been rejected by the Saudi consulate in Dubai.

The reason is I am under my wife's sponsorship and my residence visa states not allowed to work.

I understand I am not allowed to work in the UAE, but I don't understand why this is applying to the visa for Saudi.

Has anybody been in a similar situation, is there anyway round this?

RK


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There was a similar thread about the exact same issue a few weeks ago and I believe that the original poster did find a way around the problem.

Do a search - that thread should come up.


----------

